# What does one do with a Series I in 2007?



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

My first and only Tivo has been a Series 2, so I've only paid slight attention to all the stuff you could do with Series 1's in the past.

Well, I have a friend who's unloading his Series 1 onto me. (He's getting a Series 3)

Looking around in the Underground, I see lots of hacking info on the Series 1, but much of it is 4-5 years old. I don't remember how far the Series 1's got on the Tivo Software versions. 

1. If I install a TurboNet card, without doing any software hacking, what does that get me? Just schedule updates via network rather than phone line? Or does the Series 1 software support TivoToGo now?

2. If I need to do software hacks (to get network transferring), is there anyway to do it without a desktop PC? (I've got a laptop)

I hope there are still people around who remember this stuff! 

Thanks,

Treb.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

The best source for info on hacking a series 1 DTivo is Steve Jenkin's site. You will end up doing some software hacking just by virtue of installing a Turbonet card. The Turbonet installation software kills the initrd function and flashes the EEPROM, allowing you to install whatever hacks you like. 

S1 Tivos never have and never will support TivoToGo. They just don't have the hardware to support it. You can extract videos using procedures outlined elsewhere. This forum does not permit discussions on the topic.

Normally you would need a desktop PC to hack your Tivo drive, although the mfslive boot CD may allow you to use an external USB enclosure with your laptop for hacking purposes. I'm not sure how you'd get around the Turbonet installation issue since the Linux distribution it uses still requires the drive be connected to an IDE bus.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info, but nevermind!  My friend found out that you can still transfer lifetime from an S1 to S3 if you call Tivo. I've never paid monthly fees to Tivo and I don't want to start now on an S1... (and I now I don't feel compelled to learn how to hack an S1... )


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Did you know - that S1 will still have 12 months of viewing pleasure left - you can still use it for the next 12 months and allow it to connect via phone line. The S3 lifetime transfer gives the old box another year of service.

I too have a Series 1 TiVo and for some reason have decided to keep it in my closet "taking up space" - I don't want to throw it out - it was working when I went for the free transfer and a free new box for a series 2 unit.

I plugged it in a week ago and put fresh batteries in the remote - it kicked to life and even got the local program guide. It thinks it's a new box and is telling me to activate service and enjoy all of the benefits that TiVo has to offer. 

I don't know what to do with this Sony SVR2000 - I like the networking features of the S2 so running it in my household is out of the question - If I could turn on the service for 3 months then I would bring it to our summer home and leave it there, but sadly, this is not an option anymore. Unless I can find an old active TiVo gift card for 3 months of service...

Unless there is something that I am not seeing... Am I missing something?

Let's face it, the wife is right, I am a packrat.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use it for an overflow recorder, I suppose, if it has servcie, or is one of the Series 1s that can record unsubbed, or a live buffer.

Networking an unhacked S1 Standalone only does the call over the network. There is no direct MRG/T2G at all. Some hacks have some semblance of those features, but are considered extraction, so OT here.


----------



## pokegol (Feb 24, 2003)

I just installed a Sony SVR2000 at my sisters house. I'm curious to see what she says about it. Going from no DVR to even a Series 1 TiVo is like a jump into hyperspace .


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

pokegol said:


> I just installed a Sony SVR2000 at my sisters house. I'm curious to see what she says about it. Going from no DVR to even a Series 1 TiVo is like a jump into hyperspace .


One of the biggest problems is going to be the cable company remote. If she was use to that thing she will keep going back to it.

I had to hide the remote for the cable STB before the wife would "go for it". Now we have a hard time finding the remote when it comes time to order a PPV event.


----------



## merlinvr (Mar 1, 2007)

For those that said you transferred your lifetime from S1 to S3, did you have to pay $200? I called Tivo a while back and they wanted $200 to do that exact lifetime transfer.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For any Liftime transfer, the deal was $199, and could be offered with the right CSR, but the promotion is officially over. For Lifetime before Jan 20, 2000, I is free, and still stands.


----------



## merlinvr (Mar 1, 2007)

I got my lifetime for my Series I probably in '99 or near 2000. 
Are you telling me that Tivo allows the transfer of a Series I lifetime if for free if it you got before Jan, 2000? That would be awesome for me!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, because it is not the same as the $199 "lifetime transfer" deal.

The Jan 20, 2000 one-time-only transfer is due to Tivo's kindness because of people's misinterpretation of the original definition of 'lifetime' subscription (IMHO).


----------

